# Tagalog or Bicol: pgksma u aq cnsb u n mgnda aq pg



## someone515

Hi have this text on my cp could someone please translate to english.

pgksma u aq cnsb u n mgnda aq pg xa n ksma u cguro cnsb u s knya ms mgnda kpa dOn,gnyn kba tlga?wg u n akOng ittxt ha,cnungaling k kc,pinpaikot u lng aq.

thanks


----------



## Cracker Jack

someone515 said:


> Hi have this text on my cp could someone please translate to english.
> 
> pgksma u aq cnsb u n mgnda aq pg xa n ksma u cguro cnsb u s knya ms mgnda kpa dOn,gnyn kba tlga?wg u n akOng ittxt ha,cnungaling k kc,pinpaikot u lng aq.
> 
> thanks


 
Whenever you are with me, you tell me I'm beautiful.  Maybe when you are with her, you tell her ''you are more beautiful than her.''  Please don't text me anymore, you liar, because you are just fooling me.


----------



## Camote

someone515 said:


> Hi have this text on my cp could someone please translate to english.
> 
> pgksma u aq cnsb u n mgnda aq pg xa n ksma u cguro cnsb u s knya ms mgnda kpa dOn,gnyn kba tlga?wg u n akOng ittxt ha,cnungaling k kc,pinpaikot u lng aq.
> 
> thanks


 

that's text language.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Could someone help with the transcription of some of the words?  I can figure out most of the message, but what does the _u_ stand for?  I was thinking it could be _mo_ but then for me it isn’t logical for an abbreviation of _mo_ to be just _u._  For _xa_ I was thinking _siya._  Is this right?


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> Could someone help with the transcription of some of the words? I can figure out most of the message, but what does the _u_ stand for? I was thinking it could be _mo_ but then for me it isn’t logical for an abbreviation of _mo_ to be just _u._ For _xa_ I was thinking _siya._ Is this right?


 
Apparently she uses Eng. <you> for Tag. <mo>, and writes it <u> although in texto style <u> stand for <yó> the short form of <iyó> as in <sa iyó< "to / from you". Very puzzling


----------



## Qcumber

someone515 said:


> pgksma u aq cnsb u n mgnda aq pg xa n ksma u cguro cnsb u s knya ms mgnda kpa dOn,gnyn kba tlga?wg u n akOng ittxt ha,cnungaling k kc,pinpaikot u lng aq.


 
Pag kasáma mó akó, sinábi mó na magandá akó.
Pag siyá na kasáma mó, sigúro sinábi mó sa kaniyá: "magandá ká pá doón."
Ganiyán ká bá talagá?
Huwág mó ná akóng ite-text, há!
Sinungáling ká kasí pinapaíkot mó láng akó.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thanks for the input Qcumber.  I was thinking that _u_ could stand for _niyo_ but then that would refer to the plural _you, _right?


			
				Qcumber said:
			
		

> Pag siyá na kasáma mó, sigúro sinábi mó sa kaniyá: "mas magandá ká pá doón."


I added in _mas_ which is what _ms _stands for.


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> Thanks for the input Qcumber. I was thinking that _u_ could stand for _niyo_ but then that would refer to the plural _you, _right?I added in _mas_ which is what _ms _stands for.


Thanks for the correction, Chriszinho.
Let's see:

*Ikáw, ká, mó, sa iyó *are the pronouns of the second person singular.

*Kayó, kayó, ninyó, sa inyó* are the pronouns of the second person plural. Now, in Modern Tagalog, they are also used as the polite forms for the second person singular, exactly like _vous, etc._ in French.

The simplified *sa* forms are *sa 'yó* for the singular *sa 'nyó* for the plural.
The simplified *ng [nang]* form is *n'yó.*
I understand that U stands for *'yó *in texto, but I fail to see how it could stand for *mó* unless you involve Eng. *you > U* to replace it. 

_____

As regards Tag. kayó = Fr. vous, did the Tagalogs develop this system by themselves or did they calque it from French? I don't know, and never found any explanation.

As far as I know, this feature didn't exist in Old Tagalog, where the second person singular was used in all situations (*ká*, etc.). Only the use of *pô* and titles made the difference.

During the Spanish period, the third persons singular (*siyá*, etc.) and plural (*silá*, etc.) were used as respectful forms. These were calqued from Spanish. In Spanish special pronouns are used, _usted _and_ ustedes,_ but there are no equivalents in Tagalog hence the use of *siyá* and *silá*. I also noticed they used *silá *when referring to a single person.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Wow!  Thanks for the explanation Qcumber.





Qcumber said:


> The simplified *ng [nang]* form is *n'yó.*


So this simplified form is both for singular and plural?


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the explanation Qcumber.So this simplified form is both for singular and plural?


 
No, plural only, or polite use (Like French _vous_).


----------



## Camote

someone515 said:


> Hi have this text on my cp could someone please translate to english.
> 
> pgksma u aq cnsb u n mgnda aq pg xa n ksma u cguro cnsb u s knya ms mgnda kpa dOn,gnyn kba tlga?wg u n akOng ittxt ha,cnungaling k kc,pinpaikot u lng aq.
> 
> thanks


 
you did a good job qcumber.

here's the Filipino translation for this:

Kapag kasama mo ako sinasabi mo na maganda ako. Kapag siya na ang kasama mo, siguro sinasabi mo sa kanya "mas maganda ka pa doon", ganyan ka ba talaga? huwag mo na nga akong i-tetext ha, sinungaling ka kasi pinaiikot mo lang ako.

Qcumber, you're familiar with taglish right? Well, this is taglish in text messaging form. We use _u_ instead of _m_ (mo) to make it more "sosyal" or to sound rich.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> Thanks for the correction, Chriszinho.
> Let's see:
> 
> *Ikáw, ká, mó, sa iyó *are the pronouns of the second person singular.
> 
> *Kayó, kayó, ninyó, sa inyó* are the pronouns of the second person plural. Now, in Modern Tagalog, they are also used as the polite forms for the second person singular, exactly like _vous, etc._ in French.
> 
> The simplified *sa* forms are *sa 'yó* for the singular *sa 'nyó* for the plural.
> The simplified *ng [nang]* form is *n'yó.*
> I understand that U stands for *'yó *in texto, but I fail to see how it could stand for *mó* unless you involve Eng. *you > U* to replace it.
> 
> _____
> 
> As regards Tag. kayó = Fr. vous, did the Tagalogs develop this system by themselves or did they calque it from French? I don't know, and never found any explanation.
> 
> As far as I know, this feature didn't exist in Old Tagalog, where the second person singular was used in all situations (*ká*, etc.). Only the use of *pô* and titles made the difference.
> 
> During the Spanish period, the third persons singular (*siyá*, etc.) and plural (*silá*, etc.) were used as respectful forms. These were calqued from Spanish. In Spanish special pronouns are used, _usted _and_ ustedes,_ but there are no equivalents in Tagalog hence the use of *siyá* and *silá*. I also noticed they used *silá *when referring to a single person.


 
Amazing Qcumber 
I don't think that we adopted _kayo_ from french. They have been using the word _kayo_ in the old tagalog, I've seen them in some textbooks. The 
pre-spanish tagalog has malayan roots, so I guess we got it from any of neigboring countries. I'll try to research on this.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Qcumber said:


> No, plural only, or polite use (Like French _vous_).


Oh okay.  Thanks.  I was asking because I’ve heard _niyo_ used referring to the second person plural.  I found the following example on the internet:  _Tingnan niyo na lang, kayo ang humusga_.  In this case I’m guessing _niyo _is used colloquially instead of _ninyo_?


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> Qcumber, you're familiar with taglish right? Well, this is taglish in text messaging form. We use _u_ instead of _m_ (mo) to make it more "sosyal" or to sound rich.


Not really, but if one explores Tagalog / Pilipino / Filipino forums, one realises that many posts are either in English or in Taglish, and very few in plain Tagalog.
As regards texto, I found many occurrences on the net. It's fun deciphering them, but the contents is dead boring.


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> Oh okay. Thanks. I was asking because I’ve heard _niyo_ used referring to the second person plural. I found the following example on the internet: _Tingnan niyo na lang, kayo ang humusga_. In this case I’m guessing _niyo _is used colloquially instead of _ninyo_?


Yes, ninyó > n'yó > niyó > nyó is used for the second person plural, and the polite second person singular.
Tignán niyó [ninyó] ná láng, kayó ang humusgá.
Just look, you are the ones who are judgmental. (plural)
_______________ the one who is judmental. (polite singular)


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thanks once again QCumber.   I get it now.  

My translation of the sentence is: _Just look, you be the ones to judge_.  I don’t think _humusga_ means _judgmental_ because it is a verb and not an adjective.


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> My translation of the sentence is: _Just look, you be the ones to judge_. I don’t think _humusga_ means _judgmental_ because it is a verb and not an adjective.


 
So according to the context, it is an imperative. Therefore it could also be translated as: Just look, and judge by yourselves. [pl.] / yourself [pol.]. 

Very interesting.

I didn't say _humusgá_ was an adjective. Of course it's a verb.
Kayó ang humusgá.
You are the ones who passed a judgment.
hence my interpretation.


----------



## Camote

Chriszinho85 said:


> Oh okay. Thanks. I was asking because I’ve heard _niyo_ used referring to the second person plural. I found the following example on the internet: _Tingnan niyo na lang, kayo ang humusga_. In this case I’m guessing _niyo _is used colloquially instead of _ninyo_?


 
Tignan nyo na lang, kayo ang humusga
Just look at it and you'd be the judge.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> So according to the context, it is an imperative. Therefore it could also be translated as: Just look, and judge by yourselves. [pl.] / yourself [pol.].
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> I didn't say _humusgá_ was an adjective. Of course it's a verb.
> Kayó ang humusgá.
> You are the ones who passed a judgment.
> hence my interpretation.


 

Yes it is a verb rooted from the word _*husga, *meaning judgement; opinion; view; decision._ 

*humusga* = to judge
*husgado  = *court
*husgahan = *discriminate ; prejudge

Kayo ang humusga = You be the judge of that.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Qcumber said:
			
		

> So according to the context, it is an imperative. Therefore it could also be translated as: Just look, and judge by yourselves. [pl.] / yourself [pol.].
> 
> Very interesting.


Exactly.  Sorry, I should have given more context.  I found this example on a blog and from the context, the person wanted the readers to look at something.


			
				Qcumber said:
			
		

> I didn't say _humusgá_ was an adjective. Of course it's a verb.
> Kayó ang humusgá.
> You are the ones who passed a judgment.
> hence my interpretation.


Ahh.  I understand now. I can see how your translation could be correct under a different context.


----------

